# stained glass



## Aserolf

Alguien me puede ayudar con este termino:

*STAIN GLASS*

*Solo se que es una tecnica. Gracias *


----------



## Reina140

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stained_glass


----------



## cyberpedant

*STAINED GLASS
Vidrio tintado, como en una iglesia
*


----------



## Aserolf

Necesitaba la traduccion en espanol. Muchaas gracias


----------



## crises

_Vidriar_ (verbo) o _vidriera_ (sustantivo).


----------



## Aserolf

Muchas gracias cyberpedant


----------



## ORL

Es la técnica del *vitral*


----------



## pejeman

ORL said:


> Es la técnica del *vitral*


 
Pregunta:

¿Corresponde también al vidrio emplomado?

Saludos

P.D. ¿Què no es stained glass?


----------



## ORL

A eso se le suele llamar "tiffany" .El vitral también lleva un sostén uniendo las piezas, que suele ser de estaño o plomo, pero es el de gran escala, el que se usa en inglesias por ejemplo. Vitral no abarca el tiffany, eso es seguro.


----------



## pejeman

ORL said:


> A eso se le suele llamar "tiffany" .El vitral también lleva un sostén uniendo las piezas, que suele ser de estaño o plomo, pero es el de gran escala, el que se usa en inglesias por ejemplo. Vitral no abarca el tiffany, eso es seguro.


 

No entendí.

Vitral = gran escala ¿?

tiffany = menor escala ¿?

Stained glass = Vitral o = tiffany ¿?

¿Podrias aclararme tu explicación por favor?


----------



## cyberpedant

Tiffany es el apellido de una artista. (Google)


----------



## aleCcowaN

stained glass = vitral
stained glass artist = vitralista
stained glass art = vitralismo

La técnica Tiffany consiste en utilizar cinta delgada de cobre para forrar los bordes de los cristales a unir, y luego unirlos con estaño fundido. Se usa en piezas pequeñas que no estén sometidas a cargas o esfuerzos mecánicos importantes, como pantallas de lámparas.


----------



## loladamore

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre *vidriera* y *vitral*?


----------



## aleCcowaN

> *vitral**.*
> (Del fr. _vitrail_).
> 
> *1.* m. Vidriera de colores.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## landesman

loladamore said:


> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre *vidriera* y *vitral*?


 
Según el diccionario de la RAE:

vidriera: 1. escaparate. 2. Bastidor con vidrios con que se cierran puertas y ventanas.

vitral: *1.* m. Vidriera de colores.


----------



## loladamore

Sí, ya sabía lo que decía el DRAE. La duda surge a partir de referencias como la de las *Vidrieras de la catedral de Reims **en Francia* en esa página que utiliza 'vitral' y 'vidriera' como si fueran intercambiables. Yo siempre había escuchado y utilizado 'vitral', pero me preguntaba si podía usar cualquiera de las dos formas, a pesar del DRAE.


----------



## chics

Cuando se trata de las vidrieras de colores de iglesias y catedrales, ambas son correctas pero el término "vidriera" es más popular.

Para referirte a las grandes paredes y puertas de vidrio blanco liso de oficinas y grandes almacenes sólo puedes usar "vidriera".

No puedes usar "vidriera" para las lámparas y otros objetos decorativos de estilo vintage, de cristal de colores.


----------



## loladamore

Muchas gracias, chics. Ahora me queda más claro.

Saludos.


----------

